# Document Not Saved Message in Excel



## rallen19 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hello All. I have a problem that I have seen referred to but never solved. I have an Excel Workbook that is kept on a mapped drive so several people can access it. The file has many macro type VB routines. It was written in Excel 97 and is opened in Excel 97,2000,2003, and 2007 on machines with Windows 98, XP, and Server2003. The machines are as updated as possible. Several users have never had the problem. Two users have the problem only once in a blue moon. One user always has the problem. One user has never had the problem in two years of using the file but suddenly has the problem now. No changes have been made to the network or the machines or the file. Yesterday it worked. Today it doesn't. The problem is that when a user is done with the file they try to save it but they can't. They get the message "Document not saved" if they opened the file from excel. They get the message "File not saved" if they opened the file from a shortcut. There is no problem saving the file somewhere else and then using Windows Explorer to copy it back to the original folder. This process does offer more opportunities for mistakes and corruption. Also, the user who suddenly can't save is not a computer savvy person. He has never used Windows Explorer and will need a complete detailed set of instructions for the next several months in order to do the procedure correctly. He is my problem. Can anyone tell me what changed between yesterday and today? Or just as good can anyone help me fix the save problem?


----------

